# Our day at hamm (pics)



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

Here are some pictures from our trip to Hamm


























Albino Cobra


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

Super Pastel









Calico Boa

















Myself and Bob









Myself and Jeff


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

it looks fab. im gunna deffo go to the next hamm. gunna start saving now


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Them pics don't make it look as busy at it was!! lol Was packed. Hated walking around in there.


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

Becky said:


> Them pics don't make it look as busy at it was!! lol Was packed. Hated walking around in there.


Yeah fighting through the crowds was pretty difficult although I'd got Nige to push his way through :lol2:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Woww Bob Clark looks really different to what I expected and I always expected you to be older hehehe

Loving the calico boa


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

*Looked good.*
*Henry you look younger than i imagined you would be for some reason.*
*When are you starting to take orders for september?*


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

argentine_boa said:


>


good pics. that tub is really cramped are most of thrm in these ?


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

looks like fun


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

that super pastels amazing


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, henry you arse kisser haha


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Henry you are much younger than i thought you'd be...:lol2:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

argentine_boa said:


>


 
Now this does suprise me DWA in a small plastic tub.....


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

Very nice albino Naja Kaouthia











Josh


----------

